# boot booster problem



## mikedmcmahon (Aug 14, 2010)

reventon, i have one of these little crappy notebooks and when i go to disable the boot booster, it is not there. i cant get it to restore at all. i plugged in the usb drive and it recognized it, but goes to the black screen and does nothing. do you know why it isnt showing a boot booster?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You are talking about the Boot Booster as in this one?

http://blog.pew.cc/blog/eee+PCs+Boot+Booster/

And are you trying to re-enable or disable it?


----------



## mikedmcmahon (Aug 14, 2010)

im just trying to reload the operating system, the computer wont boot, so i put in the flash drive and nothing happens. the manual says that if you dont disable the boot booster, nothing will work. there is on boot booster to disable.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

You can get into the BIOS right?


----------



## mikedmcmahon (Aug 14, 2010)

what can i do from there?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

So, in the BIOS you can set the boot priority so that the Windows DVD is higher priority than the Hard Drive right? And that means that the system doesn't even go looking for the Boot Booster section and can boot into the Windows Set-up.

Or does it have the same problem even when booting from DVD?


----------



## mikedmcmahon (Aug 14, 2010)

yes it has the same problem, i have it set to boot from the usb flash drive. it sees it, it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, in that case - is it possible to take the hard drive out of the netbook and connect it to another computer?

If you can do that - then follow these steps on the other computer to delete the 8MB partition (which will hopefully fix it): http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2668-partition-volume-delete.html


----------



## mikedmcmahon (Aug 14, 2010)

i cant take the hard drive out, i guess i will just have to take it too the geek squad, it doesnt make any sense why the boot booster option would not show up in the bios


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Agreed. I can't make sense of it from here. One suggestion of mine is to investigate other local tech support companies (particularly those specialising in laptops) as the "geek squad" is infamous at being pretty useless. Unless of course taking it into them is free?


----------



## mikedmcmahon (Aug 14, 2010)

i feel the same way about the geek squad, but this computer is an exclusive at best buy, and from what i have seen online, they break alot. i figure maybe they have seen enough of them to maybe know how to fix it. 

thanks for all your help


----------

